# Feeding chicken and rice for an upset tummy...



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all just wondering if anyone could help. I got my beautiful puggle puppy on saturday when she came she was pooing fine. The breeder forgot to give me the food she was being fed so i went to pets at home to buy it but then realised they was feeding her the adult version ( i bought puppy version) resulting in her getting the runs. I took her for a check up at the vets on Monday and he said he wasnt concerned as all her vital signs were great shes still drinking playing weeing just her poo was runny. Anyways he told me to feed her boiled chicken and rice (she wont touch the puppy food i got). Im just wondering in anyones experience how long it would take for her stools to firm up? any advice would be great


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

You could have still bought the adult version  Generally puppy food is just a marketing scheme and I've always fed my puppies adult food - what food is it as the food may be causing the upset tummy? 
I usually just feed boiled chicken without the rice if one of mine has a upset stomach. You'd hope for the stools to firm up quite soon and what with her being so young. Be sure to feed 3 - 4 meals a day as shes only young.

Is she drinking okay? Worse thing with runny stools is dehydration.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply oh really thats great to know i did text them but they didnt respond straight away and so id already got it and fed her it. They was feeding royal canine i was planning on changing her gradually to orijen but then this happened. She doesnt actually like the rice so yesterday was just boiled chicken which she is really enjoying i did try to feed her 3 times yesterday buy she would only eat twice. She didnt eat for 2 days and does demolish it when i give her the food. Yea drinking fine shes really alert extremely playful and seems happy other than the runny stools vet was very happy with her overall but i just didnt know how long to let her go with the runs not good for her i dont think. I didnt metion she had her first immunisations the day i got her and worming/fleaing also.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes not yea i meant


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> Hi all just wondering if anyone could help. I got my beautiful puggle puppy on saturday when she came she was pooing fine. The breeder forgot to give me the food she was being fed so i went to pets at home to buy it but then realised they was feeding her the adult version ( i bought puppy version) resulting in her getting the runs. I took her for a check up at the vets on Monday and he said he wasnt concerned as all her vital signs were great shes still drinking playing weeing just her poo was runny. Anyways he told me to feed her boiled chicken and rice (she wont touch the puppy food i got). Im just wondering in anyones experience how long it would take for her stools to firm up? any advice would be great


Its not unusual when they first come home, to have loose or sloppy motions due to the stress of relocating and leaving mum and littermates. Sudden abrupt changes of food can also cause loose and sloppy motions or even diarrhoea. If the food is changed suddenly especially on top of the relocation stress it can make it worse still, so that could be whats going on.

I normally give boiled or dry roasted chicken and rice when mine have tum upsets. Don't give the skin though as its full of fat.
What I also normally give with the light easily digestible resting diet is protexin prokolin. Its a paste made from pectin, kaolin and contains and pre and pro biotic the good bacteria needed for digestion. Normally with that if the problem is non specific, you see an improvement within about 24/48 hours even if not totally back to normal. I then keep mine on it until the consistency is completely normal, then stop the pro kolin but keep them on the chicken and rice for another day or so to make sure. You can also give instead of the chicken, boiled white fish, no skin and check for small bones, that's also light resting and easily digestible.

Usually as they settle the motions return to normal. If they are eating drinking, bright and alert, playing and interested in things its not usually a concern. If they become, depressed, lethargic, un interested in things and playing then it can be a concern. very frequent diarrhoea, and especially if vomiting too can be a concern in a small pup, especially if they are not drinking, as they can become dehydrated quickly. If they have very bad diarrnhoe and/or vomiting and still drinking that can be a concern too, as sometimes they will loose fluids quicker then they are going in and being absorbed. So bad diarrohea and vomiting, especially with depression and lethargy becomes a big concern. Not to alarm you just to make you aware of signs and symptoms that you should be aware of for information only.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah Royal Canin isn't very good - its very expensive and just full of fillers! Orijen is a great food though. Injections and worming can cause a bit of an upset tummy. If shes eating fine and drinking fine I'd carry on and not be over ally concerned - unless she starts to look lethargic, depressed etc.

Ah SDH just posted  Shes great with advice.

You must post photos in the dog chat section too !


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh brilliant thanks for that i also forgot to mention the paste she is currently taking that twice a day. They have improved she only went twice yesterday (poop) and although still runny it was slightly thicker than it was and wasnt alot at all. She is perfect in herself but i felt panicky so wanted to have her checked at the vets just incase and he said he is pleased with her but i will bring her back if i notice any changes for the worse. Another question off the subject not a concern or anything do you know when they have have their first bath? She really smells i think because they was in a room with newspaper down and they was all rolling in it but i wont do it until its safe of course


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Teddie


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> Oh brilliant thanks for that i also forgot to mention the paste she is currently taking that twice a day. They have improved she only went twice yesterday (poop) and although still runny it was slightly thicker than it was and wasnt alot at all. She is perfect in herself but i felt panicky so wanted to have her checked at the vets just incase and he said he is pleased with her but i will bring her back if i notice any changes for the worse. Another question off the subject not a concern or anything do you know when they have have their first bath? She really smells i think because they was in a room with newspaper down and they was all rolling in it but i wont do it until its safe of course


The paste is normally good, and if you are seeing an improvement already I wouldn't worry, it should get better and better until back to normal.

I would maybe let her settle in a bit more and calm down and get back to normal, and then I don't see why you cant give her a bath then really.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> Teddie


Talk about cuteness overload!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Aww shes very cute! Well when I first bought my puppy home at 8 weeks, I had to bath her literally as soon as I got home as she'd pooed and vomited all over herself on the car drive home. What about some dry shampoo ?  Until she is feeling a little better ?


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks  shes so cute and very cheeky loves socks and trouser legs walking without being knocked over by her trying to bite your feet is impossible here at the minute  ill carry on with the chicken and paste see how she goes fingers crossed her toilets improve. Ill leave the bath until shes better shes not too bad anyway thanks again


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's worth bearing in mind that a change of water can also cause stomach upsets in pups or older dogs, particularly if the water is more or less acid/alkaline than what they're used to, or has different levels of minerals, fluoridation etc. That needs time to settle down too.


----------



## Majestic_arrow (Mar 31, 2016)

Kelly838 said:


> Hi all just wondering if anyone could help. I got my beautiful puggle puppy on saturday when she came she was pooing fine. The breeder forgot to give me the food she was being fed so i went to pets at home to buy it but then realised they was feeding her the adult version ( i bought puppy version) resulting in her getting the runs. I took her for a check up at the vets on Monday and he said he wasnt concerned as all her vital signs were great shes still drinking playing weeing just her poo was runny. Anyways he told me to feed her boiled chicken and rice (she wont touch the puppy food i got). Im just wondering in anyones experience how long it would take for her stools to firm up? any advice would be great


We've had this advice from a vet and we still follow it to this day if our dogs have upset stomachs. We were told that te rice and chicken are faster and easier to be absorbed in the stomach. A couple of days on this diet and our dogs are always ready to be switched back to their usual food!


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Majestic_arrow said:


> We've had this advice from a vet and we still follow it to this day if our dogs have upset stomachs. We were told that te rice and chicken are faster and easier to be absorbed in the stomach. A couple of days on this diet and our dogs are always ready to be switched back to their usual food!


I thought her toilets were improving but shes just been and its runny, yellow with a tiny dot of blood and and smells horrific ( i know poop smells but this was beyond smelly) :Facepalm she had the chicken and rice twice yesterday (she didnt want anymore when it was put out for her) and has eaten 3 times today. She did one earlier that was formed but with runny poo also but now just really runny again


----------



## Majestic_arrow (Mar 31, 2016)

Kelly838 said:


> I thought her toilets were improving but shes just been and its runny, yellow with a tiny dot of blood and and smells horrific ( i know poop smells but this was beyond smelly) :Facepalm she had the chicken and rice twice yesterday (she didnt want anymore when it was put out for her) and has eaten 3 times today. She did one earlier that was formed but with runny poo also but now just really runny again


Their poo does change colour while on the chicken and rice, they are taking the good stuff from it. It should get better


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> I thought her toilets were improving but shes just been and its runny, yellow with a tiny dot of blood and and smells horrific ( i know poop smells but this was beyond smelly) :Facepalm she had the chicken and rice twice yesterday (she didnt want anymore when it was put out for her) and has eaten 3 times today. She did one earlier that was formed but with runny poo also but now just really runny again


If you get specks of blood and sometimes a mucos (clear jelly like substance) that often means colitis, before you panic it can be quite common, its inflammation of the colon. If its mild it can still often clear up with the resting diet and the prokolin. Sometimes for more severe bouts they do need a few more veterinary meds to clear it up. If she is still bright and lively in herself and interested in things and no depressed and lethargic. If she is not having very frequent or repetitive diarrhoea, and its just a question of consistency more then anything else, if there is no sign of vomiting and she is still drinking plenty, then I would see how she is in the morning. If other symptoms do start, or its as bad or worse in the morning I would just give the surgery a call to ask for advice. If the really bad smell continues also just check in with them. Don't forget should symptoms become worse, and she starts to be lethargic, you can ring the vets overnight, all vets operate an out of hours service, either doing it themselves or having someone else cover, but you should still be able to get advice if you are concerned.

often on the chicken and rice the faeces do change colour and can look yellowish.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The starch in rice helps firm them up. It helps to over boil the rice to a gloop. I often use pudding rice and cook it in the boiled chicken water. Makes it tasty and uses all the goodness.
Hope your little one is much better soon.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

How's she doing today Kelly? It does sound like colitis to me as well, one of my cats had it once & I've never smelt anything like it. Try not to worry, these things can a little way to settle.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi you know what that makes so much sense now there is goo in some of it and @Matrod im glad you know what i mean about the smell its just really bad but strange! This morning they look firmer but yellow still hopefully shes on her way to getting better then. I have the out of hours number and luckily its right around the corner if anything. Shes still pefect playful bright alert eating drinking weeing thankfully but if she shows no signs of improvement i will take her back and metion the colitis see what they think.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just to mention its not alot at all and she only has it twice a day so its not a great ammount of diarrhea and she still drinks lots and shes not been sick at all either. Her first strange poop was a ball of goo with specks of blood which is what concerned me first i did tell the vet and bring him a sample but he said he didnt need to see it


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes does sound like colitis my rough had this on and off for the first year of his life and was very ill but then discovered he has an allergy to anything with chicken in but of course that is what the vet said to feed him. Change the protein to fish or duck and no more sloppy poops. He is now 9 years old. I rested his tum at the time and fed him very small amounts of food 8 times a day so as not to overload his tum plus I got some tinned rice pudding and mixed in some weetabix ( this is what I did not vet recommended ). The smell from his body will go once the sloppy poops have cleared up.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

She doesnt like the rice she eats round it to get all the chicken lol :Joyful is that why she smells then? She smells a bit like a farm i know that sounds really weird but she does poor girl lol


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Its a hard old life...


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes the smell of sloppy poops is a bit like a farm my poor boy with the long hair got so use to having a bum wash 3 times a day. He would eat chicken he loved it but his tum didn't. I also cooked him mince ( beef ) and added a bit of mashed potato or a fish finger without the crumb. Then I introduced the kibble 3 or 4 at a time.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> She doesnt like the rice she eats round it to get all the chicken lol :Joyful is that why she smells then? She smells a bit like a farm i know that sounds really weird but she does poor girl lol


I normally use the white basmati rice its very small softer grains, and if you over cook it a bit its softer still. If you really finally shread the chicken, or even mince the cooked chicken if you have one and thoroughly mix the two into together I find that mine do eat the lot. Maybe try that.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Kelly838 said:


> She doesnt like the rice she eats round it to get all the chicken lol :Joyful is that why she smells then? She smells a bit like a farm i know that sounds really weird but she does poor girl lol


If she won't eat rice (and my dog refused to eat it as well) then you can try boiled and mashed potato instead. My dog has frequent buts of colitis so I often have to feed boiled chicken/white fish and potato.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Her poops improved so i started to add her food in gradually to the chicken and rice (orijen dry food) and thats resulted in her having the major runs now maybe too soon?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Maybe its the orijen food have you tried her with it before?? Perhaps she needs one that is more gentle on her tum. Have a look at Burns dry they use to send samples so you could email them to see if they will send you some.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

If you want to stick with a food similar to Orijen, I always found Acana very good. Very similar to Orijen but bit lower in fat, etc. Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Go back to the chicken and rice if she has the runs again. Perhaps Orijen is too rich for her. All dogs are different.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ive not tried her on the orijen before she was on royal canine thats what the breeders were feeding her going to put her back on chicken and rice i mean she had the runs beforw but nothing like this its alot no blood just brown and really runny


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If shes still happy in herself - being a typical puppy and drinking well as opposed to looking depressed, lethargic etc then keep with the chicken and rice until her poos go solid again.

As I say, the orijen perhaps may be too rich? or maybe you added in little too much too soon? I've always been lucky with mine that if I wanted to change their food, I just changed it, none of this adding it gradually but all dogs are different and mine don't really have sensitive stomachs and can handle food changes. Though generally the food is quite similar so say going from a poor quality food to a good quality food ( such as orijen ) is quite a jump.

Is she on any probiotics? Perhaps @Sled dog hotel has any useful advice


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Instead of rice try giving her boiled chicken or turkey mixed with cooked, mashed butternut squash with a couple of teaspoons of kefir on top.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Another thing I was wondering is the dry food you are feeding oily to your touch?? as my rough can't eat very oily food. Just a thought.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I would go back on the chicken and rice again for a bit longer. If she was improving on that then it looks like it was working. It may well be that you have tried normal food which is harder to digest too soon. Have you got any of the protexin prokolin paste or whatever it was the vet gave you at the beginning? If you still have some I would give that too until the motions are more normal looking. If you have run out then perhaps give the vet a call tell them you have changed to normal food it seems too soon and the motions are loose again. Other wise I think I saw a guy with prokolin in the cue in pets at home, so if you have one local you could ring and ask if they do it.

I would then keep her on that again until its normal and properly formed, then drop the prokolin but keep her on the chicken and rice for another day at least maybe even two or so to make sure then try the normal food again.

Just a note on the Prokolin I usually keep it in as standard, you can buy it on reputable vet pharmacy websites, I use vetmedic but there are others, you will probably find that its cheaper then the vets and pets at home, only problem is even if you order today its going to take a day or two even maybe paying the extra for first class post.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

I agree think i added too much too soon beacuse the day before the toilets were getting there. Shes still perfect in herself right scatty little thing lol. Just the bottom problem otherwise shes fine. Just used to last of the pro kolin paste i will ring the vets and get some more. I actually rang the vets she was seen at by her breeder yesterday to double checked she was definately wormed they said she had advocate flea and worming combo on the back of the neck that lasts a month and that her runs could be the results of her flushing the worms out (theres none that you can see in her poop). Just tried her on chicken and rice she just stuck her nose up and walked off  ill leave it out see if she will eat it


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Her food doesnt feel oily @Bobbie


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi again...so toilets have calmed down turning more formed but then just now she had some yellowy green looking goo with streaks of blood just after her toilet with the weirdest smell to it any ideas what this is?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Kelly838 said:


> Hi again...so toilets have calmed down turning more formed but then just now she had some yellowy green looking goo with streaks of blood just after her toilet with the weirdest smell to it any ideas what this is?


Sounds like mucus from an irritated gut, especially if there are streaks of blood in there.....typical colitis symptoms. I used to use white fish when Henry had this as a pup, just the blocks of plain white fish and that seemed to calm it right down. Naturediet Fish used to work as well.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks @henry thats what i think her toilets havent been normal the whole time even on the chicken and rice she hasnt had a formed stool. Trip back to the vets for her i think.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive just looked back to when you first posted as I couldn't remember and it was the 31st but I understand it was possibly even before that it started? Normally with a light easily digestible resting diet, like the chicken no skin and rice, fish, potato and especially with Pro kolin given too things often do clear up pretty quickly if its something they may have eaten to upset their tum, or even a mild bit of a bug they have picked up. Even with one of the worse bugs I think mine have ever had recently as regards to frequency and consistency, that cleared up pretty quick and the vet didn't really give much more except maybe an injection on top.

Has she been wormed since you got her and did the breeder tell you the last time she was wormed and what regime she had from a young puppy? I ask because worms can cause loose sloppy motions and diarrhoea and even vomiting in some pups. They are normally wormed at 2/3 weeks old then every 2/3 weeks until 12 weeks amd then monthly to 6 months then after 6 months like adults. It may differ slightly according to product used, but that's the average/normal worming schedule for pups.
Has she got a big tummy even when she hasn't just or not long had a meal? they tend to get pot bellied if they have a bad worm load. There are some other types of parasites that pups can get too called protozoan coccidia and giardia, and you can also get some persistent bacterial gut infections. Not all worners aside from a few do giardia and coccidia and even then you have to put them on a different programme then you use for just worming alone.
If it does persist then it may be worth asking about testing a faecal sample just to rule the above things out that can be quite common.

If they have muscos which is a clear jelly/snotty (excuse the graphics explanation) that can also sometimes have a yellowish hue and specks of blood then it is often colitis meaning the guts a bit inflamed.

If she is still OK and completely normal in herself not going frequently and this is the first time, you could wait and see if the next one is the same, or better, and if it isn't then maybe contact the vet again.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

@Sled dog hotel wow thanks for all that you really know your stuff i appreciate the reply. Its been happening since the 3rd day i got her (26th march i got her) so been a while really would have thought it would have settled by now. As far as im aware they wormed her at home and at the vets she was definately wormed at 8 weeks with advocate on the back of her neck. No shes not pot bellied just normal. Yes think im going to take her back and have a test done i did bring last time but he didnt think it was necessary. Shes very much her normal self still ( running under the dinner table biting everyones feet right now :Facepalm)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> @Sled dog hotel wow thanks for all that you really know your stuff i appreciate the reply. Its been happening since the 3rd day i got her (26th march i got her) so been a while really would have thought it would have settled by now. As far as im aware they wormed her at home and at the vets she was definately wormed at 8 weeks with advocate on the back of her neck. No shes not pot bellied just normal. Yes think im going to take her back and have a test done i did bring last time but he didnt think it was necessary. Shes very much her normal self still ( running under the dinner table biting everyones feet right now :Facepalm)


The one and only pup I ever got from a breeder, was supposed to have been treated for worms and could well have been in fact they even gave me a certificate comfirming dates he had been and so I knew when next one was due. Long story short he seemed a bit itchy and even though couldn't see fleas and neither could the vet as a precaution as it does various skin and coat parasites as well as worms and fleas, they gave him advocate. When what would have been his next oral wormer was due, I took him in and was told that didn't need it as he had had advocate and that covers worms. Long story short he swallowed a sock not long after and as it was doubtful he would pass it the vets gave him an injection to make him vomit it up, and up with the sock came worms he vomited as well. They gave me an oral wormer for the next day to make sure the jab to make him sick had worn off first. When I wormed him with the oral wormer I had dead and dying worms coming out in the next 3/4 poops, so he must have been well loaded with them. What I'm trying to say, bearing the normal worming programme in mind which he had too and the advocate that in his case didn't seem to clear the worms, it may be asking the vet if its worth giving him an oral wormer too.
Mine had had advocate, and was supposedly still covered hence the vet telling me not to worry about oral wormer, he still did have a terrible worm burden even so.

One of mine also had coccidia and worms in the adoption centre before I adopted her as a puppy, they tested her and found that was the cause of diarrhoea, hers was treated and cleared before I got her.

Even so a lot of wormers don't do coccidia and giardia protozoan parasites anyway, so it may be worth running a faecal sample and testing for various parasites and bacterial infection that's persistent anyway. They did a 3 day faecal on mine, three samples on 3 consecutive days apparenty less chance of missing anything, although some vets do I believe a single faecal sample.
Advocate doesn't do all worms and doesn't I'm sure do coccidia or giardia.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

You know pets at home said a similar thing to me about the advocate! Besides that i only have their word to go by that she was wormed at all before 8 weeks which im not so sure she was. She was itching alot yesterday so i had a good look but cant see any fleas. I think a faecal sample is best so i can be sure then thanks for all that advice really helpful


----------



## Anneboxermad (Dec 27, 2015)

Have you had a stool sample done. This was how ziggy started. Had a stool sample turns out he had giardia. Not that I'm saying yours as but the length of time it's been going on


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> You know pets at home said a similar thing to me about the advocate! Besides that i only have their word to go by that she was wormed at all before 8 weeks which im not so sure she was. She was itching alot yesterday so i had a good look but cant see any fleas. I think a faecal sample is best so i can be sure then thanks for all that advice really helpful


If there is no sign of a let up or it keeps regressing on a pretty ongoing regular basis even on the light easily digestible diet and prokolin which normally sorts out non specific and more straightforward loose and diarrhoea motions or a good deal of the time anyway, then I cant see as how a faecal sample will hurt. You will know then either way for sure, if somethings found like a parasite or bacterial infection then you can get the right treatment. If its all clear test wise, then at least you know a rethinks needed in maybe diet for example. If it should be parasitic or diarrhoea, then it wont likely matter what you feed her or try food wise, as the underlying cause is still there so sometimes a process of elimination is the only answer.

Mine I think I mentioned (may have been on another thread tend to be a lot about poo and iffy stomachs) That a few weeks ago mine had a really bad bout of gastric bug, that didn't ease up after a couple of days like it usually does so I went to the vets and they gave a couple of injections and one of them had a few days antibiotics. I'm assuming theirs was a bug as one went down with it and a few days later the other one did too. I cant actually remember the last time any of mine had a bug that was so frequent and loose and showed no signs of at least easing up in 36/48 hours at all. Even though it was a bad bout these were still OK and back to completely normal in about a week , and aside from a one off injection each, and the second one having a few days antibiotics all they had was protexin prokolin and chicken and rice otherwise.

My vet actually gave me a sample pot too, and said if it didn't show any improvement in another few days seeing as they had had it about 48 hours before I took them, I was to bring in a sample for testing.

Mine though are adults too not pups, and pups because of immature immune systems can have a harder time fighting off infections, and also parasites can have more of an effect then on an adult too sometimes.


----------



## Kelly838 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If there is no sign of a let up or it keeps regressing on a pretty ongoing regular basis even on the light easily digestible diet and prokolin which normally sorts out non specific and more straightforward loose and diarrhoea motions or a good deal of the time anyway, then I cant see as how a faecal sample will hurt. You will know then either way for sure, if somethings found like a parasite or bacterial infection then you can get the right treatment. If its all clear test wise, then at least you know a rethinks needed in maybe diet for example. If it should be parasitic or diarrhoea, then it wont likely matter what you feed her or try food wise, as the underlying cause is still there so sometimes a process of elimination is the only answer.
> 
> Mine I think I mentioned (may have been on another thread tend to be a lot about poo and iffy stomachs) That a few weeks ago mine had a really bad bout of gastric bug, that didn't ease up after a couple of days like it usually does so I went to the vets and they gave a couple of injections and one of them had a few days antibiotics. I'm assuming theirs was a bug as one went down with it and a few days later the other one did too. I cant actually remember the last time any of mine had a bug that was so frequent and loose and showed no signs of at least easing up in 36/48 hours at all. Even though it was a bad bout these were still OK and back to completely normal in about a week , and aside from a one off injection each, and the second one having a few days antibiotics all they had was protexin prokolin and chicken and rice otherwise.
> 
> ...


Hi sorry super late reply have been sooo busy! I ended up taking her vets and she was given an anti biotic injection and also tablets to take for 4 days and panacur paste for 3 days he suspected colitus and normal poop resumed  however i was told to keep her on the chicken and wean her off slowly adding the food but its given her super bad gas and her poos arent runny but definately looser (still formed) so now im thinking her food musnt agree with her either its orijen dry any suggestions for another food maybe one for sensitive stomachs or do you think i should carry in trying her on it? She also went back to the vets after and he said shes fine but gassy as he can feel it in her belly (and boy can i smell it :Hungover) also does anywhere sell samples or a very small ammount as ive ended up with 2 huge bags of food now too


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

most companies do sell smaller bag samples some send them free have a look at pooch and mutt or devoted


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kelly838 said:


> Hi sorry super late reply have been sooo busy! I ended up taking her vets and she was given an anti biotic injection and also tablets to take for 4 days and panacur paste for 3 days he suspected colitus and normal poop resumed  however i was told to keep her on the chicken and wean her off slowly adding the food but its given her super bad gas and her poos arent runny but definately looser (still formed) so now im thinking her food musnt agree with her either its orijen dry any suggestions for another food maybe one for sensitive stomachs or do you think i should carry in trying her on it? She also went back to the vets after and he said shes fine but gassy as he can feel it in her belly (and boy can i smell it :Hungover) also does anywhere sell samples or a very small amount as ive ended up with 2 huge bags of food now too


Instead of chicken and rice you can also give boiled white fish no skin, and check for small bones, that's always an alternative easily digestible resting diet too, and instead of the rice some do better with plain boiled mashed potato. Fishmongers finest also do fish and potato wet food and I'm pretty sure a dried version too.

I have used Natural dog food companies ranges in the past, and I have known a few people who have dogs will iffy tums and digestions whos dogs have done well on it.
The will send out free samples too is you request it and are very helpful with advice.

http://www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com/

Details of the fishmongers ranges are on the link below

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/merch-groups/fishmongers


----------

